# Earthquake!!



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, how did you like that one? Guadalajara shook to the roots, buildings swayed, and people ran to the streets. This was a biggy. I´ve been through many in California, but only 3 really big ones including the one in Colima and this one ranks up there with the biggest. Awaiting damage reports. Fear factor is even worse for some. What did you experience?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Rocked the couch and got all the chandeliers swinging hard enough that they took 10 minutes to settle down again. A tower fan almost fell over; rocking several times.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not much in Melaque but felt it ... off Michoacan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Not much in Melaque but felt it ... off Michoacan


I didn't feel anything in Mexico City, but a couple of friends I met for coffee right after it hit asked me if I was ok. I think I didn't feel anything because I was out on the street. When I'm in my third-floor apartment, I feel every tremor, whether from a quake or a large truck rumbling down my street.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Davidc said:


> Well, how did you like that one? Guadalajara shook to the roots, buildings swayed, and people ran to the streets. This was a biggy. I´ve been through many in California, but only 3 really big ones including the one in Colima and this one ranks up there with the biggest. Awaiting damage reports. Fear factor is even worse for some. What did you experience?


According to news reports here, the quake was a 6.5, and not much damage was reported. Centered in Michoacan, where I hope to live very soon.

But since I live in the east Bay Area quite close to the long-awaited "Big One" on the Hayward Fault, I've gotten cold-blooded over the years.

Earthquakes are strange. Back in 1989, the Bay Area had what we called "the pretty Big One," which was a 6.9 and did considerable damage (including the well-known collapsed freeway which killed many). I was at home sick in bed when it hit at 5:04 p.m. It seemed humongous and sustained, and it tossed me right out of bed onto the floor, where I was beaned by an ironing board I had left propped on the wall. But only 8 feet away, two stacks of cassette tapes 10 deep just shifted on my desk and didn't fall. Go figure.

Anyway, thank goodness this monster was really just a little guy. That 8.6 quake that just hit Indonesia was a doozy, and would have been a major catastrophe in either California or Mexico.


----------



## vitrsna (Sep 18, 2011)

What time did the earthquake hit? about? I looked at the usgs seismic activity page and it shows a 6.5 earthquake in Michoacan which i felt here in Colima. It hit about 6pm today Wednesday 11th, but this doesn't sound like what you experienced. Do you know where the earthquake was centered and the magnitude?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't feel anything in Mexico City, but a couple of friends I met for coffee right after it hit asked me if I was ok. I think I didn't feel anything because I was out on the street. When I'm in my third-floor apartment, I feel every tremor, whether from a quake or a large truck rumbling down my street.


Depends where you are, anywhere in downtown you will feel it because the soil is like jello, if you are in the south of town the soil is solid volcanic rock where you are less likely to feel anything.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Here in the Pátzcuaro Michoacán area, we were unaware of the quake. We napped right through it.

Saludos,
Anonimo


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jlms said:


> Depends where you are, anywhere in downtown you will feel it because the soil is like jello, if you are in the south of town the soil is solid volcanic rock where you are less likely to feel anything.


I live near downtown, near El Angel and the US Embassy, just off Reforma. What's odd is that we usually feel quakes where I live, and most of my neighbors felt it too, but I didn't this time. Rather odd .


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure where but was reading an article recently about tectonic plates. I was surprised that in addition to the major fault down the west coast of Mexico that there were a number of smaller plates in both western & southern Mexico that are expected to be active so not surprised with the activity. Luckily none of this is anywhere near where we are in the state of Guanajuato, knock on wood!


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm living in Uruapan and living on the 2nd floor and WOW! I'm from CA and used to pretty big ones. This reminded me of one of them. It's not just that it rocks once, but then sways the other way. Motion sickness!!!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Davidc said:


> Well, how did you like that one? Guadalajara shook to the roots, buildings swayed, and people ran to the streets. This was a biggy. I´ve been through many in California, but only 3 really big ones including the one in Colima and this one ranks up there with the biggest. Awaiting damage reports. Fear factor is even worse for some. What did you experience?


Here on the coast in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, (apparently 143 km from the epicenter), our apartment on the top floor of the 4 floor building had a fairly strong side-to-side shake that lasted for maybe 10 seconds. No damage in this area that I've heard of.
The day before, we had a huge fog roll into Zihua Bay at around 11 am that actually frightened a lot of locals, who said they've never seen anything like it. Even though we're on the ocean, on-shore fog is uncommon here. This one was apparently caused by cool air from the much colder-than-usual sea temperatures meeting the heat of the land. Watching the fog roll-in, we went from a clear, cloudless blue sky to visibility of perhaps 50 feet, and the temperature dropped maybe 5C. The fog condensed on the palm fronds above our beach umbrella, and we were treated to the sounds of a summer shower under our umbrella for 5 or 10 minutes. This fog was so uncommon and unusual that some locals thought it was the precursor to a tsunami rolling into the Bay. 
The weather here has been unusual since we arrived. October and November were warmer than usual, due to high humidity. December, January and February stayed hot. Since 1 March, it's been cooler days, some very cool (for Zihua) nights, and lower humidity, at a time of year when it should be getting much hotter. One night a week ago it dropped to 14C/57F - the coldest on record for this time of year.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have had a similar pattern here in PV. I am enjoying it...


----------

